# November '14 COTM Winner: danielp23



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

*Descriptive Thread Title: DP'S Cruze

Submission Name: Daniel Parra

Location: Los Angeles, CA

Info: 2011 Chevy Cruze 1LT

Stock Options: Fog Lights, Convenience Package 

Mods:

Exterior: Lip Spoiler, Red Out Tail Lights, Shorty Antenna, Plastidip Front/Rear Lower Bumper, Gloss Black Bowties, Roof, and Trunk Chrome, Smoked Side Markers

Interior: White Plastidipped Center Stack, Led Glow lights, Black Bowtie

Wheels/Suspension: MRR GF 07 18X8 et. 35 Wheels w/ LTZ Michelin Tires (225/45/18)
Ksport Coilovers

Engine: Trifecta Premium Tune, K&N Intake with an Injen Filter

Future plans: Lower, smaller tires, 3D Carbon front lip, Side Skirts, Resonator and Muffler Delete into a dual exhaust

*


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Congrats DP! Long time coming for sure.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Thank guys, definitely a long time coming but thankful for the all votes and for this forum!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Congrats Daniel. Long overdue. 

Atlantis, after a drop your car will win for sure. (My vote anyways)


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Congratulations Daniel! Well deserved.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Congrats.


----------

